# Hiking Mt. Major



## danh603 (Aug 11, 2002)

Hello everyone....

A very new hiker here and I am planning on hiking Mt. Major next week during vacation.  Any thoughts about where to start, comments, suggestions?

Thanks,
danh603


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 12, 2002)

*Mt. Major*

I almost got there last week but my plans were altered.  I'd suggest posting your question on the AMC's Bulletin Board at www.outdoors.org.

Tha majority of the posters there are from NH or MA & I'm sure you would get some good feedback quickly.  From CT, I don't have to drive that far to hike a 1748 foot peak, even one with a great view so I drive by the exits for the Lake Region.

While the trip up is short, I hear it's pretty rugged.  Water & suncreeen & a little food would probably be plenty for many people while a raincoat just in case is never a bad thing to bring too.

I have my old AMC guide & according to it, the trail starts north of Alton Bay about 4.2 miles on Route 11 where there is a big sign.


----------



## Fritz (Aug 13, 2002)

*Mt. Major is easy, and worthwhile*

It has been a few years, and I only hiked it once, but my recollection is that Mt. Major is a very easy hike, perhaps just an hour each way. I had children with me (9 or 10 years old) and they had no problem.

The views are very pretty, due largely to the lake. Take binoculars to ehnance your enjoyment.

If it is a clear day, I believe you can see Mt. Washington from the summit, looking to the north.

Have fun!


----------



## Joe (Aug 14, 2002)

Hello,
I have hiked Mt Major twice this year after work as it is a fairly easy hike that should take you no more than 1hr 15min to the top. - This being a very casual walk with small children.
I would suggest that you enter off RT 11 just across from Alton Bay.  This is just a few miles North of the downtown center, and there are approximately 4 trails that you can choose to go up to the summit.  This allows for you to do a loop and not hike down the same trail you went up.  
It can be fairly windy at the summit but hopefully you will have a clear day as there are some amazing views of the NH Lakes.
Enjoy


----------

